# Special Metals Alloys



## هانى شرف الدين (10 فبراير 2008)

Special Metals Alloys​
JOINING​
BRAZING​
SOLDERINGF

THERMAL CUTTING​


----------



## prof mido (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ياهندسه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## خالد بن عمر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ولكني لم اتمكن من تحميله.


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ياأخي


----------

